# Underwater Case R5



## Grimbald (Oct 8, 2022)

Hi

I‘m considering buying or renting an underwater case for my R5 as I will go snorkeling for a few weeks in December. Does anyone her have experience with using the R5 in the water?
I‘m not diving deep, maximum 3m, so the case would not have to withstand high pressure


----------



## codym90 (Oct 9, 2022)

A lot of people use the Ikelite brand. Seems very trustworthy. Check out the *50DL Underwater Housing for Canon EOS R5 Mirrorless Digital Camera.*
-Cody M
Roanoke Va Boudoir Photographer


----------



## LovePhotography (Nov 12, 2022)

What about www.Outex.com?


----------

